# How to install packages a locally after minimal installation?



## Karmaflute (Oct 24, 2010)

If I choose to do a minimal install, how do I install packages from the installation CDs after installation?

For example, let's say I wanted to install X11/Gnome, g++, and some text games. How should I go about this?


----------



## Bunyan (Oct 24, 2010)

Insert your installation CD into the drive.
Fire up SYSINSTALL.
Then Configure > Packages (or Distributions)> CD/DVD > What you want to add.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 24, 2010)

Karmaflute said:
			
		

> If I choose to do a minimal install, how do I install packages from the installation CDs after installation?


You pick the DVD instead of the CD. disc1 has no software packages.



			
				Karmaflute said:
			
		

> and some text games. How should I go about this?


I am not sure even the DVD has any games. If you have an Internet access elsewhere, you can download the packages manually from the FTP server (< i386-8.1-RELEASE). Text games are usually standalone or have very few dependencies so this should be easy. When you copy the packages to your machine, a simple `# pkg_add packagename-v.e.r.sion.tbz` will install them.


----------



## SIFE (Oct 24, 2010)

Mr Bunyan, it's sysinstall not SYSINSTALL.


----------



## phoenix (Oct 24, 2010)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> Insert your installation CD into the drive.
> Fire up SYSINSTALL.
> Then Configure > Packages (or Distributions)> CD/DVD > What you want to add.



You really, really, really, really, (have I mentioned "really") should not use sysinstall after the OS is installed.  Just ... don't.

To install packages off the CD, just mount the CD to /cdrom, cd into it, and use pkg_add() to install the packages.  Since all the packages are in one directory, pkg_add will find the dependencies and install them as needed.


----------



## Bunyan (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, yes. You can add your text games via command line as well.
Mount your FreeBSD Install CD

```
mount /cdrom
```
Enter the *games* dir

```
cd cdrom/8.1-RELEASE/games
```
Install games

```
sh install.sh
```


----------

